# My boy's first dog.



## Square Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

His dog is a Small Breed Bluetick Beagle.
The boy is mine.

Every boy needs a dog.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 28, 2006)

Cute looking dog.

Here is my Heinz 57


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a more recent pic


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

I saw him on your Dog forum!

Cool dog Tx!
Looks entirely happy!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you seek out that breed of beagle for a certain reason?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, 

No, my neighbor had them for sale and I like beagles. The fact that they don't get very big sealed the deal. There just didn't seem to be a better breed for my boy. He's 4. They'll grow up together. 
Every boy needs a dog.


----------



## jordan14 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's very beautiful,and i have one looks better!hehe!


----------

